# HAWAII TRU-QUARTER™



## seamus7227 (Sep 20, 2011)

Well, so here it is, the Hawaii State quarter. It wasn't as bad as I expected it to be. I would really love to hear some feedback, good or bad, I've got thick skin! LOL

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## Mapster (Sep 20, 2011)

One of your best yet! The sharp edges and smooth corners exist in perfect harmony. Very cool and unusual look. The correct parts definitely stand out. I love it!


----------



## its_virgil (Sep 20, 2011)

Looks great, as usual. I think you are getting the hang of this quarter cutting thing.

Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## fireangels (Sep 20, 2011)

looks good from my house


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 20, 2011)

Mapster said:


> One of your best yet! The sharp edges and smooth corners exist in perfect harmony. Very cool and unusual look. The correct parts definitely stand out. I love it!



thanks, i never looked at it like that till you said something! I wish i could take off a couple of weeks from work just to cut out the rest of the State Quarters, it really is fun!


----------



## MarkD (Sep 20, 2011)

Looks awesome to me....as expected!
I have not seen one yet that I wouldn't be proud to own.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Sep 20, 2011)

Bearing in mind that I'm not even sure what a scrollsaw looks like and I don't cast either I think it might look better if the islands weren't connected to the guys robe. The Kansas one looks great.


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 20, 2011)

Displaced Canadian said:


> Bearing in mind that I'm not even sure what a scrollsaw looks like and I don't cast either I think it might look better if the islands weren't connected to the guys robe. The Kansas one looks great.



LOL, so I went back and looked and laughed hysterically!:biggrin: Not sure if for the same reason though. But that is a good point! I guess the reason i went that route was because it was closer there than anywhere else on the quarter without looking out of place, but dang it, now i think it looks even more outta place


----------



## GoodTurns (Sep 20, 2011)

seamus7227 said:


> Displaced Canadian said:
> 
> 
> > Bearing in mind that I'm not even sure what a scrollsaw looks like and I don't cast either I think it might look better if the islands weren't connected to the guys robe. The Kansas one looks great.
> ...



they do appear to be "streaming" from his, er, robe....


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 20, 2011)

GoodTurns said:


> seamus7227 said:
> 
> 
> > Displaced Canadian said:
> ...



:biggrin::biggrin:I should've known you were gonna chime in with something funny:biggrin::biggrin:
the more i look at it, the worse it gets for me, who in the world designed that darn coin anyway, they must have had a bathroom break on the brain.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 20, 2011)

The quarter is very cool but I wonder if it would show better with a different background. 

I may be asking you some scrollsaw questions soon, :wink: ... I have to clean out some of my dad's things and one of them is a scrollsaw. Over the years I've had just about every tool imaginable ... but never a "working" scrollsaw!


----------



## Rjones (Sep 20, 2011)

I see kidney stones in the islands. Maybe that is why his knees are buckling.

I like it.


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 20, 2011)

Rjones said:


> I see kidney stones in the islands. Maybe that is why his knees are buckling.
> 
> I like it.




Eww, how painful that would be! I've gotten the biggest kick out of the replies on this thread! thanks for all the comments!


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 21, 2011)

Lenny said:


> The quarter is very cool but I wonder if it would show better with a different background.
> 
> I may be asking you some scrollsaw questions soon, :wink: ... I have to clean out some of my dad's things and one of them is a scrollsaw. Over the years I've had just about every tool imaginable ... but never a "working" scrollsaw!


 
sorry i missed your comment Lenny. Sometimes it can be challenging trying to photograph these quarters, i will try and retake another tonight, see if i cant get the lighting right. Ironically, I take these with my phone and edit them, then upload straight to the forum. the lighting is from my scroll saw and an additional light from above, but the pinkish tone is from my hands blocking the light as i hold the phone steady to take the pics:biggrin:


----------



## ttpenman (Sep 21, 2011)

Make the big island bridge over to the second line of type instead of his robe.  But you probably already thought of that.

Jeff in northern Wisconsin


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 21, 2011)

ttpenman said:


> Make the big island bridge over to the second line of type instead of his robe. But you probably already thought of that.
> 
> Jeff in northern Wisconsin


 
Actually, i hadn't thought of it. usually what i do is connect it in the closest place possible. I may take the dremel to it later tonight and see if i cant remove that connecting point to the robe. It's just so fragile


----------



## D.Oliver (Sep 21, 2011)

This has been hilarious.  What a good way to start the day.


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 21, 2011)

glad i/ we could humor ya! LOL!

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## PenPal (May 25, 2021)

seamus7227 said:


> Well, so here it is, the Hawaii State quarter. It wasn't as bad as I expected it to be. I would really love to hear some feedback, good or bad, I've got thick skin! LOL
> 
> Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


King Kamaya? would be very happy my friend ,good to see you are active,kind regards Peter.


----------



## jttheclockman (May 25, 2021)

PenPal said:


> King Kamaya? would be very happy my friend ,good to see you are active,kind regards Peter.


2011 another olddddddddddddddddd post. Seeing alot of these lately.


----------

